# newbie...first IVM cycle ~



## mish29 (Feb 19, 2007)

This is my first time on a fertility site and feeling unsure where to start - i'd be very grateful for directions/help...My situation is that after trying to conceive for 12 months, i have just undergone IVM treatment at the Oxford Fertility Unity... i think i was the 3rd person in the UK to have this and had the embryos transferred back on sunday!..it would be great if there was anyone else who has/is experiencing this... but i appreciate that thats unlikely and really wd just like to speak to people who are either in the 2ww  or who have PCOS and have undergone IVF treatment at ARGC clinic (thats where i have been and intend to start IVf treatment if IVM doesn;t work)..really sorry if i've just given way too  much info for this 'thread' but as i said ..i'm a complete novice to this...thanks in advance  



.


----------



## mish29 (Feb 19, 2007)

hi all.. this is my 1st time participating on a fert website and am not quite sure how it all works but i'd love to hear from anyone with similar experiences etc... My story so far is that I have PCOS, been TTC for 12 months (but PCOS probs predated that) and have been on metformin for 8 months. I was due to start IVF treatment at ARGC in January. In the beginning of Jan I  heard about IVM treatment being offered in the UK for the 1st time specifically for PCOS sufferers and decided to give it a go. Last wednesday, without any prior suppression or stimulaton (other than 1 HCG shot) I had my immature oocytes retrieved, they were matured in a lab and by friday 4 eggs had matured and fertilised. On SUnday i had 2, 3 day old embryos transferred and I am now in the 2ww taking 3 estradiol pills and prog pessaries daily. I am only the 3rd person in the UK to have this treatment and worldwide its very new with only 400/600 babies born from it so I know the odds aren't great at all but i wanted to give this very quick and  reduced drug treatment a shot before IVF. I  expect to end up down the IVF route and wd really like to hear from PCOS sufferers that have had or are having IVF treatment....

looking forward to chats

Mish x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and Welcome to FF *Mish29*

I have moved your post  Lots of mew members do as you did, so dont worry.
Sorry to sound Dim but whats IVM TX 

 on getting this far on the IF rollercoaster, and for finding & joining FF 

I am going to leave you a link for the *Ladies in waiting * board
CLICK HERE
This is where other women are waiting/posting/supporting each other until test day!

There is also an *ARGC* clinic board I will leave the link for 
CLICK HERE

And there is also an *Oxford/Reading * thread in meeting places 
CLICK HERE

Just click the links and start a new topic or post a reply to a thread already started.

Have you seen the *PCOS * board  
last link  CLICK HERE

Wishing you Friendship    
&  in the 

Also, why not pop along to the chatroom when you get a minute - 
it is good to talk to people in the same situation as yourself. 
We also have A Newbie Chat night

CLICK HERE

If you are unsure how to use the chatroom, 
then *Myself or Miss TC* will be happy to meet you in there 
at a pre-arranged time for a "one2one" session to familiarise you with the chatroom and its functions. 
Just let us know.


~Dizzi~


----------



## mish29 (Feb 19, 2007)

thanks so much for all the tips and relevant message boards... will be sure to check them out.

IVM is In Vito Maturation (basically they take the immature oocytes/cells from your ovaries before you have ovulated and try and mature them in a special maturation lab... they then use icsi to fertilise any mature eggs before transferring them back.). Oxford Fertility Unit is the only place in the UK permitted to offer this treatment.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi mish29 and welcome to FF. I have pcos but have only just been prescibed metformin so not as far along as you yet, so im sorry i cant help with th eivf side but i can give lots off support. This site has been a godsend to me these last few weeks and im sure it will be a lifeline for you too. Good luck with the IVM and let us know how you get on.
I;d never heard of it before so have learnt something new from you which is fantastic   any questions just ask and we will try to help

Keep smiling
huggles
dakota xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi mish and welcome to the site 

This site is fantastic for advice and support and u have been left some great links to try.

Why not come and join us on the Reading/oxford thread 

Kate xx​


----------



## mish29 (Feb 19, 2007)

thanks dakota and Kate for your warm welcomes  ..i'll def check out the oxford thread and gd luck with the metformin dakota..it actually has realy helped me and i now have periods every 5-6 weeks (rather than no periods for 6 months!) 

xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Mish,

Wow! I've been following the IVM treatment thing. Very interesting. I wish you lots of luck.

Welcome on board to FF. I thought you might be interested to know we have a London Girls group on FF and we have regular meets. We're not scary, I promise. If you fancy popping in to say hello for some local support pop over to:

The TTC thread for those still trying http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=81913.0
The general LGs thread where lots of us still TTC still post but it's not a baby and pg talk free zone.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=81246.0

Lou
x



mish29 said:


> This is my first time on a fertility site and feeling unsure where to start - i'd be very grateful for directions/help...My situation is that after trying to conceive for 12 months, i have just undergone IVM treatment at the Oxford Fertility Unity... i think i was the 3rd person in the UK to have this and had the embryos transferred back on sunday!..it would be great if there was anyone else who has/is experiencing this... but i appreciate that thats unlikely and really wd just like to speak to people who are either in the 2ww or who have PCOS and have undergone IVF treatment at ARGC clinic (thats where i have been and intend to start IVf treatment if IVM doesn;t work)..really sorry if i've just given way too much info for this 'thread' but as i said ..i'm a complete novice to this...thanks in advance
> 
> .


----------

